# Waiting time in Martin County



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I live in Palm Beach County there is a waiting period for firearms.
Does anyone know if Martin County has a waiting period, and if they do not can someone that lives in Palm Beach go to Martin County to buy a handgun and take it home the same day.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

As far as I know, there is a waiting period in all of Florida. Most counties are three days, but Palm Beach is 5 working days.

To answer your question, yes, you can buy a gun anywhere in Florida, since you are a resident.

My suggestion, if you do not want to wait, is to get your CCW. It will take at least 90 days to get it after the class, but makes it easier to purchase a firearm.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the answer red-5 that is the information I was looking for.
I was looking at a like new Ed Brown 1911 several months ago at a south FL. gun show. A private vendor had the Brown at a decent price. I didn't have a CCW and had to wait the five days and then travel up North FL. to pick up.
He told me if I waited for some show up N.FL. he could give it to me right away.,If he still had it.
I don't know if he meant paper work now and pick up a month later at the other show. I was sort of the impression no wait at the other show. 
I bought a Nighthawk instead and waited the five days.
Thanks again


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where did you get the Nighthawk?


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I bought it from RAK Trading, I think it is on the West Coast of FL.
I have never seen them at another show at the fairgrounds again.
I would not recommend them. When I picked up the gun it had one magazine for reg 1911 and one for the officer model. I called them and they said they were sorry and would correct it by replacing the wrong magazine with the correct one. They never did. Called them several times and received no response. I gave up and ordered the special deal from Nighhawk for 8 magazines for about $99.00 or something in that range. I used the smaller magazine in my Kimber CDP Ultra. Seems to work OK.


----------

